# Line Output Converter Question



## jmcs23

Hello,

I'm in the process of installing a Line Output Converter in my car since I decided to use the stock HU instead of an aftermarket one. I'll be using the LOC for my subwoofers only. I'm tapping into the rear speaker wires to connect the LOC instead of doing it behind the HU.

So, here's my question... Do I need to hook the LOC up to both rear speaker wires, or can I just hook it up to one of the speaker wires? For example, can I only tap into the positive & negative wires for the left rear speaker and hook it up to the LOC but not the right speaker???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccapil

What LOC are u using? All the loc will do is simply take the high level output from your factory speaker wires and convert them to a rca signal. Also what amp are u using for the sub(s)? You could just simply use the rear speaker wires straight into the amps high level input if it has it.


----------



## Jepalan

jmcs23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm in the process of installing a Line Output Converter in my car since I decided to use the stock HU instead of an aftermarket one. I'll be using the LOC for my subwoofers only. I'm tapping into the rear speaker wires to connect the LOC instead of doing it behind the HU.
> 
> So, here's my question... Do I need to hook the LOC up to both rear speaker wires, or can I just hook it up to one of the speaker wires? For example, can I only tap into the positive & negative wires for the left rear speaker and hook it up to the LOC but not the right speaker???
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You should be OK just tapping one speaker if you do not run your sub LPF very high (60hz or lower). At higher freqs some of the bass signal is in stereo. 

Connecting like this will only give you one RCA into your sub amp, so depending on the amp (does it have a mono mode switch) you may need an RCA y-cable to ensure you are putting same signal into both amp inputs - especially if you are bridging the amp outputs.


----------



## minbari

There is no reason not to use both speakers. most amplifiers have 2 RCA inputs, might as well use both.


----------



## Chaos

Depending on the power the factory unit produces, using both inputs from independent channels will give you a slightly stronger signal for the amp. The primary exception would be if a stock system actually has a subwoofer, in which case tying both inputs together makes sense (as long as the sub doesn't have dual voice coils, like a bunch of OEM subs do)


----------



## jmcs23

ccapil said:


> What LOC are u using? All the loc will do is simply take the high level output from your factory speaker wires and convert them to a rca signal. Also what amp are u using for the sub(s)? You could just simply use the rear speaker wires straight into the amps high level input if it has it.


I'm using a Scosche LOC from WalMart. I know it's not the best quality but money is tight at the moment since I just bought this car. For now, I'll be using a 2CH Kenwood KAC-729S amp that I have. It does have some terminals labeled "Speaker Level Input", is that what you're referring to? But, I also have a Lanzar Vibe435 amp I might try to use instead, this amp is a 4CH amp I would use bridged with the 2 subwoofers...



Jepalan said:


> You should be OK just tapping one speaker if you do not run your sub LPF very high (60hz or lower). At higher freqs some of the bass signal is in stereo.
> 
> Connecting like this will only give you one RCA into your sub amp, so depending on the amp (does it have a mono mode switch) you may need an RCA y-cable to ensure you are putting same signal into both amp inputs - especially if you are bridging the amp outputs.


By one RCA, you mean one RCA cable?



Chaos said:


> Depending on the power the factory unit produces, using both inputs from independent channels will give you a slightly stronger signal for the amp. The primary exception would be if a stock system actually has a subwoofer, in which case tying both inputs together makes sense (as long as the sub doesn't have dual voice coils, like a bunch of OEM subs do)


This stock system doesn't have a subwoofer. I'll probably just tap into both rear speakers for the LOC instead of just one.


----------



## minbari

jmcs23 said:


> I'm using a Scosche LOC from WalMart. I know it's not the best quality but money is tight at the moment since I just bought this car. For now, I'll be using a 2CH Kenwood KAC-729S amp that I have. It does have some terminals labeled "Speaker Level Input", is that what you're referring to? But, I also have a Lanzar Vibe435 amp I might try to use instead, this amp is a 4CH amp I would use bridged with the 2 subwoofers...
> 
> 
> .


I would ditch the LOC and stick with the kenwood. Those $15 LOC dont have a good freq range and i am willing to bet the FR is not very flat either.

I had a PAC LOC and I hated it. Low bass was just not there and highs seemed to roll off sooner as well.

I know something like the LC2i cost a bit more, but its garbage in garbage out with those cheap ones

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Fdeleon

Do you have to hook the converter up to the actual speaker or can u just use the wire and not use the speaker


----------

